# Does anyone know these brands?



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I am from Wyoming. The Wyoming Livestock Board sells their brand books, but the following site claims to have a listing of registered brands. 

Official brand book of the state of Wyoming, showing all the brands on cattle, horses, mules, asses and sheep, recorded under the provisions of the act approved February 18th, 1909, and other brands recorded up to October 11th, 1912 : Board of Live S

If you don't have luck there. Get me a photo of your brand and I can run to the library next week and go through the brand books. Your link didn't work for me at this time. I'll try later. I may even recognize the brand if your horse is from a large outfit. But, really everyone here, just about, has a brand.

Brands get sold to new owners, too. I was able to see your photo. I'll do what I can to find the current owner of it.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I like that link I gave you. I'm going to have fun looking at it. 

I didn't find your brands after a quick look, but will definitely check the brand books at the library this week during a lunch. 

Some stylized brands are ever registered. Just put on because the owner thinks it's a western thing to do.


----------



## xchorseracer (Jun 9, 2012)

He is an AQHA. I have do have papers for him. The breeder is T.C. Lissolo. It also includes Elko NV and Newcastle WY.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

On the link I provided you can look by names in addition to researching through the brands. It is at the back of the "book." I downloaded the PDF.


----------



## xchorseracer (Jun 9, 2012)

I did look through it and I could not find them.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Then those are unregistered brands. Decorative only.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I suppose there is a slight possibility that the brands are registered in NV. Gillette, Newcastle, and Elko all have a pretty transient population of energy workers. So, it might be they brought their irons with them and just haven't bothered to register.


----------



## kindraeventing (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry that I can't help you any further. I just wanted to chime in and say that I think that your horse's brands are cute.  Good luck in finding out more about your horse, I'm in the same boat there.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Are you sure the brand is from wyoming?
If so, you can usually check brand registry using the Department of Ag's website through your state 

That is how I tracked Drifter's brand. Good luck!!


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

hmm it looks like they (wyoming) do not list registered brands online (this is what my state did) but you can order a brand book, which will include details about individual brands and their owner.

My state has them listed online but I assume its the same concept. I browsed until I saw Drifter's brand. It gave a brief description (such and such brand on such and such body part) and I was able to confirm it was indeed the right one. It gave the brand owner's county and full name. I was able to track him down and let him kow I was wanting to know more about Drifter's past. I emailed him some pictures and he got back to me immediately. I found out some great information, and he is mailing me Drifters papers 

Hope this advice helps!! If you know of another state you think the brand might be registered in let me know and I will try to assist you in looking it up!

EDIT: here is the website address for the wyoming brand book. Sorry, forgot to include it. http://wlsb.state.wy.us/brands.htm


----------



## xchorseracer (Jun 9, 2012)

But that PDF was from 1909 through 1913. I did check NV too.


----------



## xchorseracer (Jun 9, 2012)

I have papers that match him. I checked all possible states and I haven't found them yet.


----------

